# Finishing question



## norm.campbell (May 12, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am new to this website and relatively new to woodworking. I just completed my first project and had a gas building it.....yes i did make a mistake or two but in the end it worked out. The piece i built is a night table made from Cherry. I plan of finishing it with minwas wipe on poly. I sanded this night stand with 80 then 150 and then 220 grit sandpaper about a month ago. My question is do i have to go through this same series of sanding grits or can i just go over it one more time with 220...before applying the wipe on. Any help you can provide would be great. Thanks.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

You should be ok to put the poly on after the 220. Some people go higher grit but I don't find that necessary. When wiping on poly I always sand with 400 grit in between coats to knock the dust nibs off and level to some degree. Usually 3 coats comes out looking nice and smooth.


----------



## norm.campbell (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply and thanks for letting me know about sanding in between coats. When this project is done i will take some pics and post it. Norm


----------

